# Aspire Nautilus Hollow Tank/Sleeve



## Rex Smit (8/6/15)

hi

I am looking for the normal Aspire Nautilus hollow tank.
Any one where i can get it?


----------



## Rex Smit (8/6/15)

really...nothing....


----------



## dekardy (8/6/15)

Not sure if they have stock but I got mine from here.


----------

